# First Redrock foal of the season



## Becky (Mar 19, 2008)

I was hoping for a loud frame overo from this cross and boy, I was not disappointed!

Redrock Perfect Image, black frame overo, foaled 3/18/08. McSperitts Rowdy Night Image X Redrock Corkers Sandi Lassie.

This little guy is so special and he knows it!


----------



## ohmt (Mar 19, 2008)

He's GORGEOUS!!! And what loud color! CONGRATS!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 19, 2008)

wow I'll take one of them

he is just beautiful





congratulations


----------



## River Wood (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## albahurst (Mar 19, 2008)

WOW! Becky- he is handsome! Congrats!

Peggy


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 19, 2008)

wow

Becky is very colorful. I hope to have one marked up like him.

I sure like him, he is pretty.

you can send him our way


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats on a very colorful and handsome colt!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Mar 19, 2008)

SO handsome!!

Congrats!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 19, 2008)

WOW! Make me a filly like that, please?????


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations Becky. I still can't get over that COLOR!!!! I can't wait to see him clipped.


----------



## Devon (Mar 19, 2008)

Flashy





Love him Congrats!


----------



## srpwildrose (Mar 19, 2008)

AWESOME





What a darling colt........love his color











Congrats Becky

Susan


----------



## SirenFarms (Mar 19, 2008)

WOW! I cant stop looking at him! can i see his other side and close ups of his markings? i have a pony stablemate breyer that i have been looking for a pattern to paint on him and would love to use his markings!


----------



## mini1 (Mar 19, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations Becky!! It's always a rush to see that color come up. Very gorgeous!!!

Kelly


----------



## hrselady (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats on such a beautiful colt!! Love that color!! He's truly unique!!


----------



## C G Minis (Mar 19, 2008)

I have always loved seeing your foals. What a lovley boy!! Very nice...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 19, 2008)

Becky,

He's adorable!



Love his head and his color is just icing.


----------



## hairicane (Mar 19, 2008)

What a cutie!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2008)

Congratulations! He is beautiful!!!


----------



## lvponies (Mar 20, 2008)

Pretty boy!!



Congratulations!!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Mar 20, 2008)

WOW is right!!!!! Congratulations!

Robin


----------



## cowgurl_up (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow! Very nice!!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Mar 20, 2008)

Hearty congrats!


----------



## Firefall (Mar 20, 2008)

Beautiful boy, congratulations!!!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 20, 2008)

Congrats, he is very nice!!!!!!!!! I just love to see neat markings like that!!!!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 20, 2008)

Congratulations Becky!!! He is a handsome little fella - if you have any more like that only without all the parts I would sure be interested!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 20, 2008)

ADORABLE!!!


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 20, 2008)

He is a real beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Mar 20, 2008)

Woo-hoo! Congrats on that colorful fellow!





How do you know he is black? (I'm not questioning it at all! I'm just curious because I like this color stuff, and he isn't a dark black yet.)


----------



## Becky (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for all of your comments! As you can probably tell, I'm pretty pleased with this one.







> How do you know he is black?


Lisa, I don't know for sure but I do know he's black based. I've not actually determined the color of his dam but she is black based and his sire is black. I will have him color tested so hopefully I will know more.


----------



## Meavey (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats!





He´s a looker!


----------



## Mona (Mar 21, 2008)

Pretty colt...Congratulations!


----------



## RAPfrosty (Mar 21, 2008)

What a beautiful baby! CONGRATS!!


----------



## littleones (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations Becky - he is just gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## SWA (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW! He's gorgeous!



SUPER CONGRATS!


----------



## wpsellwood (Mar 25, 2008)

What a way to start out the foaling season!!! Love that babys head. Congrats Becky!!!


----------



## Tony (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow seems to be the appropriate response. Congratulations.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 27, 2008)

Congrats on that handsome fellow!






I love your foals!

How many more are you expecting this year?

~Jessica


----------

